
What Should I Know About (Insert Container Project Here) - metral
https://youtu.be/jB3pi2knSFM
======
metral
This is a talk I gave at OpenStack Tokyo yesterday around market analysis and
R&D work I've done in the container ecosystem and specifically how the various
projects compare to one another including: Docker, Swarm, Kubernetes, CoreOS,
Flocker, Mesos, DCOS, Marathon plus more, as well as how it can relate to
OpenStack.

If you're interested in the slides themselves, you can find them here:
[https://www.scribd.com/doc/287401286/What-Should-I-Know-
Abou...](https://www.scribd.com/doc/287401286/What-Should-I-Know-About-Insert-
Container-Project-Here)

